# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Windows Workflow Foundation >  Relance d'un WorkFlow Runtime

## LoDev

Salut  tous,

j'ai un problme dans le relancement d'un Workflow. Je m'explique.
Une application Window simple, lance un Workflow suite  un click sur un bouton. Ceci dmarre un thread qui va lancer le Workflow:



```

```

Voici la mthode Start_Workflow:


```

```

Des vnements sont reus par le Workflow pour orienter son process. Lors du premier lancement, je n'ai aucun problme, le workflow se termine correctement.
Par contre, quand je reclique sur le bouton, le workflow se lance bien, mais lors de l'arrive d'un vnement, j'ai une exception avec le message : Impossible de fournir l'vnement Evt  un objet inexistant. Le InnerException Message : Impossible d'accder  l'objet supprim, Nom de l'objet WorkflowRuntime.

J'ai vrifi et le workflowruntime est bien cr, l'instance se fait bien et le workflow dmarre bien. Par contre, pas moyen de recevoir des vnements.
La variable Global.Instance_Id me permet d'envoyer l'vnement  l'instance en cours. Le Guid est bon et correspond  l'instance.

Aprs plusieurs essais en dboggage, je n'ai gure avanc.
Voici le message de l'exception EventDeliveryFailedException
Impossible de fournir l'evt EVENT sur le type d'interface InterfaceGes associ  l'instance xxxx (instance en cours).

Supposition : l'interface est associ  la 1re instance du Workflow et n'est pas libr poux une raison encore inconnue.

Je continue, pour l'instant seul, mon problme. Apparemment, WorkFlowRuntime n'apprcie pas beaucoup le using. Je l'ai supprim et on va dire que a fonctionne plus ou moins bien.
Lorsque l'on libre la reprsentation de l'environnement, on libre compltement l'environnement. Du coup, impossible de recrer une nouvelle reprsentation ( n'y rien comprendre).

Aujourd'hui, j'ai de gros soucis pour comprendre le fonctionnement du WorkflowRuntime, comment il se cre, se termine.
Si des personnes ont des sites  me rfrencer sur le WorkflowRuntime autres que MSDN.

Merci

----------


## Pit2689

J'ai regard un peu ton code, pour le comparer au mien, et la ligne qui revient chez toi, et non chez moi, c'est :

workflowRuntime.StartWorkflow();

Moi, dans toutes les utilisations du WF, j'ai toujours procd de la sorte :

using avec la cration du workflowRuntime
ajout des services
cration d'une instance de workflow

Sinon, pour ce qui est des sites ou tu pourrais trouver de bonnes explications sur le WF, j'en ai pas vraiment... par contre, je ne peux que te conseiller vivement "Essential Windows Workflow Foundation"  :;): 

Tout le Workflow Runtime y est bien expliqu. ( entre autres )

----------

